# Datu Peer Review



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2006)

What are some of the current accomplishments of the Modern Arnis Datus?

What do you see as their most significant current contributions to Modern Arnis?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 26, 2006)

Current accomplishments

1)  Datu Dieter has put out a Modern Arnis tape series including one on Tapi Tapi (which is excellent by the way), and he has promted MA and the FMA by organizing some large well attended seminars and camps, as well as running his own MA organization.  

2)  Datu Hartman continues to run his MA organization, put out some DVDs, run camps and spread MA around. 

3) Datu Worden continues to spread his version of MA around through camps, seminars, and DVDs as well has his VT series.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2006)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Current accomplishments
> 
> 1) Datu Dieter has put out a Modern Arnis tape series including one on Tapi Tapi (which is excellent by the way), and he has promted MA and the FMA by organizing some large well attended seminars and camps, as well as running his own MA organization.
> 
> ...




Datu Jornalis prefers to promote his own art "Sandatahan Arnis-Sikaran". Bong was working on his own system even while he was associated with GM Presas. 

Datu Hoffman is part of the IMAF Inc. which Dr. Schea runs with 5 other Masters' of Tapi-Tapi. Last I knew Datu Hoffman was involved with some of the probate issues. Hard work and wish him the best. 

Datu Inocalla works with the IMAF-P and also IMAF Inc (* According to a website I read *) and also teaches and continues to promote Modern Arnis.


----------

